# Waterfowl Survey



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Just saw this on the odnr website. Survey regards season dates. Input needed.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/New...-Seek-Input-from-Ohios-Waterfowl-Hunters.aspx

Also saw that the early season regs have been set. 4 bird limit on geese. Normal Sept 1-15 season. Teal has a 4 bird limit again. Season Sept 3-18.

Not much longer....!$


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

does not matter what you put.. they already got daves scotts input .. so i am out ..... 

going to be a sad year for us ....


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

i took that survey mark and though first and i dont agree on a lot of things i do agree with him here. they(odnr) have historicly ignored the hunters who single handily support their payroll and pay special interest to the lobbist of the such groups like the farm bureau. i see no real changes from this survey either..JMO


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I took the survey.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

goose commander said:


> i took that survey mark and though first and i dont agree on a lot of things i do agree with him here. they(odnr) have historicly ignored the hunters who single handily support their payroll and pay special interest to the lobbist of the such groups like the farm bureau. i see no real changes from this survey either..JMO


just look at the erie zone its set up for the marsh hunters ..and its going to hurt the rest of the state ..i dont think a guy who works for said rich duck club should make up our seasons, dates or zones  
just saying


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> just look at the erie zone its set up for the marsh hunters ..and its going to hurt the rest of the state ..i dont think a guy who works for said rich duck club should make up our seasons, dates or zones
> just saying


I agree totally. It is set up so the best hunting is in that area of the state. IMHO it should be based on hunters input and we all know it is not. When you are paying 25k a year per person for a membership, it is obvious money is of no issue to you. Money talks and the government listens.


----------

